# some pics of my work some of them are not finished but i thought id post em anyway



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool


----------



## cocowheats (Mar 3, 2011)

i wanna give the bear a high five


----------

